# Solar installation



## johnandstef (Jun 25, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good solar installation electrician in the Castelo Branco District. We're just setting up in Monsanto - I've had a 1 Kw system delivered (from FF Solar) but realise I'm going to need help from an experienced installer.

Many thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------

